# poll test



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2004)

just testing...


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2004)

hey who clicked glue


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 8, 2004)

hey!! that was big for me in high school!!!!

md


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2004)

ROFL, looks like photo development chemicals are the order of the day now too.

did think anyone really browsed the test forums, but its nice to know you are here mdowdy 

 :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 19, 2004)

Im always here for ya, even if your toilets flush backwards!!!


md


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 1, 2004)

we have non-swirly toilets here, there is just a cascade of water that from the rim that sweeps your deposit to the netherworlds of the universe. We have had more than one American and European who got too close to the edge and was never heard from again... :shock:

Nice to know this post is still going strong - even if we are the only ones keepin' it


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 24, 2004)

im thinking of getting one of those b-days. nothing like a nice shot of cold water onto your nether regions...


md


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 24, 2004)

the answer to everything is ...... 42 of course.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 24, 2004)

terri put down wine.  

so now our list is complete. with everyone on the photoforum is now stoned, drunk or developing film!


----------



## Not Neve (Feb 25, 2004)

hiccup  

Really, I can over here to test something.

hiccup


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 11, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> hiccup
> 
> Really, I can over here to test something.
> 
> hiccup



hrrrm now this may explain your earlier posting problems!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 11, 2004)

Wine is fine but liquor is quicker!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

your horsey avatar looks like its had a too many as well there goddess


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 12, 2004)

:idea:  maybe we use this section to create special cocktails named after photoforum members!

lol, we already have a good  *chase*r :mrgreen:


----------



## drlynn (Apr 14, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Wine is fine but liquor is quicker!



Liquor? I don't even knowuor !


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 21, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shock: oh dear, you better not tell those kinds of jokes around photogodess!


----------



## drlynn (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry! College flashback!


----------



## photogoddess (Apr 22, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> drlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liquor in the front, Poker in the rear. 

Who me?  :shock:


----------



## vonnagy (May 7, 2004)

> Liquor in the front, Poker in the rear.





> photogoddess
> I'm Stickaaaay!



is that why you are Stickaaaay?


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 24, 2004)

wohoo 32 responses!

looks like the winos n glue sniffers are on the increase!!!


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 7, 2004)

Testing


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock: And she has the nerve to talk about me!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 2, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Who me?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

You've been a bad, bad girl, etc..... ;-)


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 10, 2005)

wooohooo! this thread is one year old and still going strong. :scratch: is that good or bad?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> wooohooo! this thread is one year old and still going strong. :scratch: is that good or bad?


That's pretty bad considering it's in the TEST forum.... lol


----------



## Corry (Jan 10, 2005)

Holy Crap!  It IS a year old!  I can't even remember what I voted for.  I think it was photo chemicals!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 11, 2005)

well.... lets just say that this was around before I even knew this place existed...


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> vonnagy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude the test forum thread rawks! how else do you think i can increase my post count with no one noticing!!!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

Im TELLING on you


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

quick stalking me or I'll report your to the mods!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

wait... I am a mod :twisted:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 11, 2005)

pfft


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> pfft



taking all those photo chemicals is making you break wind?


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 12, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I do think I like that Idea. I shall Have to work on it...
  :cheers:    :cheers:   ale: :shock:  uke-rig: :scratch: :?  :|


----------



## Lula (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd like to make my vote but................no VODKA!!!!!!!

I'm disappointed :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Jan 12, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Liquor in the front, Poker in the rear.



As arousing as that post is, I don't think it works as well as "photo developing chemicals in the sky, glue in the alligator". Your version is perfectly fine, but it just lacks that certain something.


----------



## Corry (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd say the photo chems are the winner!


----------

